# Always stop at unexpected rummage sales



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So this morning we had a short church service outdoors at a park. Afterwards I took most of the kids to a kite festival near a large playground while the wife and one child went home to cook lunch. After almost 90 minutes of playtime, we started driving home. On our way we passed a house that was having a rummage sale, which is sort of unusual to see around here on a Sunday. Just for the fun of it I decided to stop in. I bought the only thing that caught my eye; a box marked "Old mostly unused camping supplies $10". I think I got my moneys worth.


----------



## havasu (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh, hell yes! Good for you.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Score, good find.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I find mostly rocks & stones, but I do find a gem or two, but you find a hand full of gems.
Good score!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The man who sold it to me and his wife are moving into a retirement center and trying to get rid of everything they can before the move (in 2 weeks). I told him the box was worth more than he priced it at and he simply said "I priced it to sell very quickly". I tried to give him a bit more but he wouldn't have it.

I rarely go to yard sales anymore as they always seem to be cheap/used Walmart leftovers at like-new prices. Some people think their trash really is treasure. But this one just caught my eye and I decided to give it a chance, glad I did too.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

oh dang sentry,you made out like a bandit.great buy..whats in the blue bag,i guess thats a fold up chair.$10.00 when on sale.everything else thrown in for free..


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep folding chair. Pretty sure it had never been out of the bag. The sleeping bag was still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to stop at them all, crap on the front lawn.... truck automatically pulls over. My thought was, you never know. You can usually size them up pretty quickly, lots of clothes or lots of baby toys, move on. I LOVED to see boxes marked $5 or $10, always worth a minute or two to at least poke around in them. Never had a find like that though!!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

I never fall into those kind of deals.

You made out on that stop.

I could use that Coleman stove,

and that lantern

and that chair,

and...the heater...

and



congrats man,

Jim


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I stop every once in a while. If I see clothes and toys I pass but if I see books I always stop.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have all the camping stuff from my BSA days.
I look for books,cast Iron & brass anything, old tools for machinery, blacksmith, garden or farming.
Anything of use off the grid, like in the 18th century.


----------



## hihobaron (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello Sentry
You hit a gold mine. 
Here is a trick I use here.
As we use mainly propane for everything and we do not have a big bulk tank.
We haul our recyclables and trash to a local drop point run by the county. It is a recycle friendly site. I have picked up about 20 propane tanks in less than a year that were headed for dumping.
At least 4 were close to full of propane. Free Propane YAAAAA.
Some were older/oddball valve styles not today standard OPD/ACME quick connect type. Propane dose not go bad.
==========================
Moving on with the back ground I have in working with propane.
A lot of times I see tanks sitting in the tank area were people drop off old Refrigerant tanks (BTY) they make a good portable air tank.
Any how if there is a 20# propane tank sitting there no matter the condition I snarf it. goes in the truck bed.
If it is a old style valve and empty (normal) it goes to Wal-Mart for "Exchange" No Questions asked by Wal-Mart Staff Person.
Then I get a nice new tank with about 50% fill, that is the Wal-Mart Cheep it up that way, you don't get a full tank for $20
The way I look at it fine, I have one area for fresh Wall-Mart Tanks that I use out of first. When I empty a tank It goes in the "Empty" area, Then When I go for stock feed they go (Empty's) with me, and get refilled to max weight for $12.
Feed Store also fills propane tanks and Propane vehicles.
I can also get the same price at my commercial propane source.
Something for all preppers to think about is a set of tank fitting adapters that will let you run your stove, gas light, heater from that 20# grill tank under SHTF conditions. 
My "Tank" Farm is about 35 right now filled,8 empties, 2 oddballs full, and about 6 as Wal-Mart Bait.
BTY: I never hit the same Wal-Mart with odd-ball tanks more than once a month and rotate stores I hit. 
Even now I have enough at my rate of use can keep warm,cook, and have some power for close to a year as well as being semi-portable and refillable with equipment on hand.
As to above mentioned "Power" I run a Propane fueled Generator.. Never have to worry about bad gasoline or crud from sitting around in the carburetor.
Happy Trails
hihobaron and the Troops in SC


----------



## hihobaron (Jul 5, 2016)

Hello Crabapple
I came up through the BSA system, Ended up with Eagle and Palms, then as Scout Master. Before the time when BSA was just a place to drop kids off .
==============
I have had (or is that been had) by horses since 14 and camped/packed/trailed with them all over the US and trained overseas. Now into Pack Goats Also.Still have horses too.
One Pack Goat could carry your entire BSA Kit.
A Goat will carry 20-30% of it's body weight 20-30 pounds or more for a short time. Figure 2 BOB's more than you can carry
2 goats are the recommended standard they have to have a buddy, herd thing but you have to be Alpha Goat
They use them out west for hunting elk etc. were even horses and mules cannot go. They feed off the country (unlike Horses)
When trained right they "Stick" to you better than a good dog.
They are cheep to buy, not like horses, with just a little medical care long lived 10+ years for a wether (Castrated Male) that is what you want for a pack goat, most goat breeder's just sell them cheep for meat goats. You do want a full size milk breed wether as a pack goat. none of the miniature/pygmy/meat breeds.
All 4 of the ones I have came for free from milk goat farms.
My goats here free range around BC1(Daytime) but hear when I come out to do something (we have lots of "Brush' they like but they come to camp when they hear "their people" out and about to poke their nose into what your doing. Even when I am using a chain saw. I do shed them at night.
(Dogs, and coyotes)problems.
Goat Packing equipment in not hard to find and not expensive.
Here is another thing.
I have found if you like to hike?
At least here in South Carolina.
State Parks with nice trails do not regulate goats being on the multi-use trails. Only rule is being on leash or under direct control. 
Same Rules as for a dog on trails. 
My experience this spring with 5 walkabouts One State Park and four to a City Park and meeting other walkers and some dogs.
Goats do not like strange dogs, my farm dog they are fine with and boss him around 
Were "your Walking with goats"  Never knew goats can do that.
Yes, we have "City Folk" here that walk the short trails all the time.
It is always fun for me to mess with "City Folk" 
The Goat Boy's even without packs do that well.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

hihobaron said:


> ...
> Some were older/oddball valve styles not today standard OPD/ACME quick connect type. ...If it is a old style valve and empty (normal) it goes to Wal-Mart for "Exchange" ...


I found an adapter online that allowed me to use the old style with the new OPD

Search Amazon for a GrillPro 11051


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Hi Ho and Sam and Pete


----------



## icMojo (Jul 6, 2016)

When I was young my Dad and Uncle ran a chicken farm that wasn't very profitable. They converted the farm into a flea market and made quite a good living renting space to folks to sell their wares. My Grandma could make a penny squeak, she'd go to a yard sale with a quarter and leave with a dime and full trunk (maybe a slight exaggeration). When she saw the flea market she setup shop. She'd hit a yard sale and then haul it all out to the farm and order her boys to get it all cleaned up and displayed, every month or so she'd come out to collect her profits. She called it "running her trot line."


----------



## FloridaPrepper (Jul 20, 2016)

I scour Craigslist all the time as part of my income comes from flipping items. Found a guy who was downsizing and needed to sump a lot of his prepper supplies. Turns out he had what I would estimate to be enough food for him and his wife for at least a year. Cans and buckets very well organized - he clearly is an ardent prepper who didn't want to give up his stash. Bought all the food and an assortment of knives and tons of other items for $2200. Very psyched - glad I had room for it all.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i'll stop at yard/garage sales that has lots of clothes and/or toys..but only if there's other items there.pluss only if any thing looks of interest to me.i got a digital camera for $10 that way once.and the cot & air mattress in the pic.i got at a 2nd hand shop for $15.bottom line is.i'll stop if i have the money,and i figure it's worth my time to do so..even if i don't buy any thing..


----------



## Hilltopper518 (Sep 20, 2016)

That's funny. Yesterday my mom called and said she was at a yard sale and there was some camp stuff. I had trouble hearing exactly what she was saying when describing the stuff so I said" just buy it"

I picked up a cabellas turkey vest for $5, scentlocker pullover and pants $5 each, and wool rich and redhead vamo pants $5.

Not a bad haul for $20


----------

